# Bump Steering problem



## desertman (Jan 2, 2020)

I have a ‘65 GTO that I’m having some serious issues. The car had what looks to have all new tie rods, spindles etc. When I bought it the steering was awful. I put a new steering gear in it which helped with the excessive play in the steering. I recently took it to an alignment shop who is supposed to be one of the best around and they spent considerable time and my money and told me it has serious bump steering problems and there is nothing they can do. They “think” it’s the spindle but not sure. They want to put new spindles on to see if that solves the problems but of course it’s going to cost me a lot of money and they won’t give any quantities it will fix the problem. I’ve looked at some “Bump Steer Kits” from Summit Racing that is a lot cheaper than new spindles. I’d greatly appreciate any advice as I know little or nothing about these front ends. 
Thanks


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

I would seriously look into and old school shop with a bear alignment rack and the mechanic 60 plus in age,Bump steer has a lot to do with tie rod related to control arm adjustments


----------



## Mine'sa66 (Oct 30, 2019)

What angle are they telling you they can't get? Probably caster. Good advice to get an old school guy. Most of my newer techs have done 1000's of alignments, and never had to install a control arm shim. If they did, the aligner told them what shim to put where. They did it, but didn't necessarily completely understand why. Just did the disc conversion on my 66. Brought it into my shop where one of my 45 year techs aligned it. He spent 90 minutes messing with shims to get chase a caster issue without creating a camber issue. His shim placement totally disagreed with the aligner's math.
Replacing the spindles is spendy. I would not go that route until I'd gotten a second opinion from another alignment shop. Preferably one with a gray haired guy under the rack...


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Bump steer is usually associated with major suspension replacement parts such as B/F body spindles or lowered after-market spindles. If your spindles are not stock it could be the problem. What you are looking for is your tie rods to be mostly parallel with the ground. 

UMI has a bump steer correction kit. 

1964-1970-gm-body-front-bump-steer-adjuster-kit


----------



## desertman (Jan 2, 2020)

Thanks so much for all your comments and advice. The shop that worked on it wants to change the spindles but won’t guarantee it will work. He is talking about another $1000 plus bill which doesn’t make sense to me. Thanks for all the great advice I am definitely getting it to another shop. However where I live in Utah there’s not a lot of choices. If anyone has any other advice it would be greatly appreciated. 
Thanks 
Desertman


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

pictures of your suspension and center link ,.... idler arm ..... tie rod to steering arm etc
pictures...
are your steering arms the originals ?
what centerlink did u use ? 
are your parts oem replacements? pictures

did I mention ...... pics ?


----------

